# OT Peak?



## marcus85306 (Sep 17, 2022)

Is overtime a for sure thing during peak? Do you think there will be a peak season because of the "supply" shortage?

I love my fat weekly checks with OT!


----------



## WarmBody (Sep 17, 2022)

Always has been in the past. I don't see why it wouldn't be now.


----------



## WHS (Sep 17, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Is overtime a for sure thing during peak? Do you think there will be a peak season because of the "supply" shortage?
> 
> I love my fat weekly checks with OT!


Depends on your DC.  Voluntary?  Almost definitely.  Mandatory?  That’s a toss up


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 17, 2022)

It’s a crapshoot. Last year, it was approved most of the year and mando was badly utilized in fall season. The year before?  Tons of ot.


----------



## Avocadioo (Sep 17, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Is overtime a for sure thing during peak? Do you think there will be a peak season because of the "supply" shortage?
> 
> I love my fat weekly checks with OT!


Hyfr. My biggest like check was like 1700 something gross. If you do the holidays strategically and maximize your payout then you can make a lot. Right through Christmas and New Year’s time. For me working over 56 hrs isn’t worth it. I didnt see it because of taxes, and the rest is more valuable. Last year was my 2nd year and I grossed 52k. My buddy shit he do 70k. We warehouse workers.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 18, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Hyfr. My biggest like check was like 1700 something gross. If you do the holidays strategically and maximize your payout then you can make a lot. Right through Christmas and New Year’s time. For me working over 56 hrs isn’t worth it. I didnt see it because of taxes, and the rest is more valuable. Last year was my 2nd year and I grossed 52k. My buddy shit he do 70k. We warehouse workers.


You will see it. You have to adjust your withholdings. You will get a bigger refund come tax time.


----------



## aifbeewert (Sep 18, 2022)

At my DC it's mostly voluntary. The people who want OT are able to get it. You can flex up in mytime and generally it will be approved on the wed. or friday before the shift(s) you put in for depending on when you put it in and what prod needs are.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Sep 18, 2022)

In 2020, we were doing two days of mandatory over time.
In 2021, we were doing one day of mandatory over time.

Looking at how we are currently being staffed in our DC in 2022, already it looks like they've overstaffed to ensure there won't be mandatory overtime, but opportunities for voluntary.


----------



## marcus85306 (Sep 21, 2022)

Got ya! So not necessarily mandatory OT? But there should be opportunities for voluntary? I am just use to mandatory during peak when I was at Amazon.


----------



## WHS (Sep 21, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Got ya! So not necessarily mandatory OT? But there should be opportunities for voluntary? I am just use to mandatory during peak when I was at Amazon.


It’s really dependent on the DC.  I would expect much voluntary opposed to mandatory at Target.


----------



## targetdude1 (Sep 30, 2022)

At my DC/dept we've been in heavy voluntary basically all year. As in apply you'll probably get approved. plenty working 2x ot a week every week.

WH has been on 1x mandatory pretty much all year, dont envy them.

OTOH IB/OB often may go home early (and/or still have OT as well, as spot/this business goes, it's literally day by day)

My theory is when target said theyre going to have to sell a lot of excess inventory, we've been pulling it out of the racks, hence why MBP and especially WH have been pretty busy, while IB/OB have been slower as actual sales are not high. Makes sense.


----------



## mtbing123 (Nov 11, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> At my DC/dept we've been in heavy voluntary basically all year. As in apply you'll probably get approved. plenty working 2x ot a week every week.
> 
> WH has been on 1x mandatory pretty much all year, dont envy them.
> 
> ...


What DC are you at, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 11, 2022)

Our building is still VLE like crazy.  It’s the rare TM that even works their usual full 40.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 11, 2022)

We just went from no OT except for a few getting approved to mandatory OT for all this past week.   It's been so slow they started firing people and giving CA's for everything.  Were losing a lot of people and it's making others leave.


----------



## dcworker (Nov 12, 2022)

60 hours for the past month


----------

